# Golden Mix on CL



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll contact the person with the ad and send them Rescue info.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Do you think this could be the girl she found?
lost golden retriever
I don't know where St. Cloud is, or this location?

I emld. the person who found her.

**The lady that found her said her nails are overgrown and she is skin and bones and has some hip problems, so the dog that was posted as lost, is not her.


----------

